
Facebook Messenger rolls out mention alerts and message Reaction emoji - uyoakaoma
https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/23/facebook-messenger-reactions/
======
richardboegli
Facebook newsroom announcement:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13940797](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13940797)

